# Puerto Rico trip!



## ill-b (Sep 17, 2002)

Last Christmas I spended my time in Puerto Rico, in the middle of the Caribean. Had a great time, what a beautiful island!

Our little hotel in San Juan


















Some rainforest








































































Some street nightlife




































These snacks are quite popular on the island









Relaxing at the beach!



















The highways around San juan









There is some builing activity in the capital. 









Some colonial buildings in the old towncentre








































































Sigar rolling!









The beach next to a hotel strip


















Adios Puerto Rico!


----------



## Marek.kvackaj (Jun 24, 2006)

nice , nice paradise ;-)


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Amazing island !


----------



## Neutral! (Nov 19, 2005)

El Viejo San Juan looks great -- thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

ill-b said:


> These snacks are quite popular on the island



You bet! These "empanadas" are the best. Great pictures.


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

Im in love with Puerto Rico its the best


----------



## montesky (Mar 21, 2006)

Very, very nice indeed. Beautiful place to visit.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

Charming island!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

OMG I love apple empanadas! Puerto Rico looks amazing. I want to go to EL Yunque, Ponce, and El Viejo San Juan!


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Are many people bilingual there with English and Spanish??? Or is it all Espanol?


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Oh, ill-b I think that rainforest is called El Yunque!


----------



## ill-b (Sep 17, 2002)

macon4ever said:


> Are many people bilingual there with English and Spanish??? Or is it all Espanol?


It's not all Espanol. Lot's of people also speak English/American. And indeed, the rainforest is El Yunque National Park. 
On the northside of the island you can enter the way tot visit the Arecibo observatory from the James Bond movie Goldeneye.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

^^ Is this what you call "empanada"? We call "pastel" in Brazil, don't you have them anywhere else in the world, only in LAm? Wow heh.

Nice pics, I had never seen so many details from Puerto Rico, nice island eh!


----------



## Culiat (Sep 11, 2004)

schmidt said:


> ^^ Is this what you call "empanada"? We call "pastel" in Brazil, don't you have them anywhere else in the world, only in LAm? Wow heh.
> 
> Nice pics, I had never seen so many details from Puerto Rico, nice island eh!


We also have "Empanada" in the Philippines.

here is a sample


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful :applause:


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

cool trip to my neigbhor country


----------

